# Locomotive Springs



## Utahwrangler (Feb 19, 2014)

DWR dropped a nice batch of trout in the two springs clear of ice out at Locomotive Springs yesterday evening. The fish are in the 8 - 10 inch range for the most part. A kid with a bubble and fly will have a really good time. Very mossy so a bubble is a must. 

Good luck!


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Where is Locomotive Springs?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

West Box Elder County. West of the Golden Spike Monument.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's one of my favorite places to take my grandkids. If you have kids, I highly recommend Locomotive Springs. Be sure to take a .22 out with you too.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

best way to get to locomotive springs is go to Snowville over the HWY to the frontage road head north and the road will turn west, plan on a full day trip its way out there.


----------

